# Undescended testes



## Kettle (Feb 23, 2012)

My 8 week old pup had a fall a couple of days ago so I took him to the vet. One thing she noted is that his testes haven't descended. She said that if they weren't descended in a month, he would have to have surgery to remove them. Why the big rush? She said that there were health complications if we didn't remove them but everything I have read since then makes it sound like it isn't so urgent. I'm a little annoyed at the breeder that they didn't tell me this when I purchased him, as he had a vet check the day before he was sent to us and they told us everything was good with him.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Sheldon's testes didn't descend until he was 4 months old....


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a bit early to be expecting them to descend. I don't remember when Samson's did (not like I was paying attention for that) but 4 months seems about right.

Even if neither of them ever do, there is no rush. They should be removed if they don't, they are several times more likely to be cancerous if they are not. But, that risk is later on in life. You can choose to have one/both undescended testicles removed at a time of your choosing.

However it is extra imperative to keep him from breeding if you don't neuter him before sexual maturity. This is a genetic defect so his offspring would be likely to have it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wasn't it required you take your pup to the Vet within
24 hours or so after you got him? my last GSD was from
a Chinese breeder and one of his testicles didn't drop
untill he was several months old. my dogs name was Wun Hung Lo.



Kettle said:


> I'm a little annoyed at the breeder that they didn't tell me this when I purchased him, as he had a vet check the day before he was sent to us and they told us everything was good with him.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My pup was yo-yo ball until 14 weeks. That's when the silly thing finally came down and stayed down.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Kettle said:


> My 8 week old pup had a fall a couple of days ago so I took him to the vet. One thing she noted is that his testes haven't descended. She said that if they weren't descended in a month, he would have to have surgery to remove them. Why the big rush? She said that there were health complications if we didn't remove them but everything I have read since then makes it sound like it isn't so urgent. .



Did she say they had to be removed in a month or just that they should be removed? At 8 weeks there is still time for them to drop. It is possible they were down when you got the pup as they can go up an down until inguinal ring become to small for them to get through. How old was he when you got him?

The reason the vet recommended neutering is because studies show that there is an increased risk of testicular cancer in testicles that are retained. This cancer does not happen until the dog is older and there are many benefits to waiting until he is older ( at least 18 months) . Retained testicles are called Crytorchid and a cryptorchid neuter is more invasive than a regular neuter, but still common

My Benny has one retained testicle and I oppted to wait until he was 2 and have just the retained one removed as I believe there are benefits from leaving a dog intact and I can unsure her will not be bred. You can do a search her on spay/ neuter and find at all you need ( and probably a lot more that you need )

A dog with one testicle is still fertile , but should not be bred as the condition is genetic. I am not sure how it is passed on.

You should let your breeder know if his testicles do not descend as this is important for her breeding program


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

To me that is too early to be having surgery for that, it still has time to come down.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Rockys finally came down too but he was much older. Give it time.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> wasn't it required you take your pup to the Vet within
> 24 hours or so after you got him? my last GSD was from
> a Chinese breeder and *one of his testicles didn't drop*
> *untill he was several months old. my dogs name was Wun Hung Lo*.


LOL!! That's funny. :laugh:


----------

